# Forum in English  > Malware Removal Service  >  troj1

## mahknr

Please help me how to remove this virus

----------


## olejah

Close/unload all the programs 

Switch off:
- Antivirus and, if you have - Firewall.

- Execute following script in Manual Healing



```
begin
 SearchRootkit(true, true);
 SetAVZGuardStatus(true);
 QuarantineFile('C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\ozzfhv.exe','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\WINDOWS\vsnpstd.exe','');
 DeleteFile('C:\WINDOWS\vsnpstd.exe');
 RegKeyParamDel('HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE','Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run','snpstd');
 DeleteFile('C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\ozzfhv.exe');
 RegKeyParamDel('HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE','Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon','Taskman');
 BC_ImportAll;
 ExecuteSysClean;
 ExecuteWizard('TSW',2,2,true);
 BC_Activate;
 RebootWindows(true);
end.
```

After reboot:
- Execute following script in Manual Healing



```
begin
CreateQurantineArchive('C:\quarantine.zip');    
end.
```

- Upload the C:\quarantine.zip here: upload_virus_eng.
- Make a new log file and Attach a new log to your new post..

----------


## CyberHelper

Статистика проведенного лечения:
Получено карантинов: *1*Обработано файлов: *2*В ходе лечения вредоносные программы в карантинах не обнаружены

----------

